# Bye Bye Altima...



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

So after the post on the general discussion... 
i decided that i was going to keep the altima..
but... i also decided that i'm gonna strip it down.. 
and get the most i can out of that QR...
so.....
i headed over to a few of the dealerships that i had in mind...
and i came across a great deall that i couldn't say no to...
a 2006 Volvo S60 R this was the demo car... they were letting it go for 325 a month with 1200 down... the car has 3700 miles on it... i mean com'on .. 1200 down ... for 325
deal.. signed the papers.. got approved.. and im taking delivery of it this saturday...
im sticking with nissan... but it's just not going to be my daily driver anymore...

just thought i would let you all know


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Sweet. How many months, if you don't mind me asking.

Also, post pics as soon as you get it. Sounds like a good buy!


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

36 months...


----------



## LSUtigerME (Jul 13, 2006)

Sounds like a good deal. What do you mean by stripping it down and getting the most out of the QR?


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

yeah, im with that guy ^^^^. i could USE an intake if ur gettin ridda it... i know where you live... lol!


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

make money off the parts... and then beat the crap out of it..


----------

